# Heads Up gear alert "DBLUE Rods" Good quality Surf Rod "Dirt Cheap"



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Heads Up gear alert "DBLUE Rods" Good quality Surf Rod "Dirt Cheap"*

I felt I had to share this with everyone..
No I dont work for the company and am not a ringer. Just a tackle head surfcaster who needed a good fishing rod and didnt have much money (sound familiar?)

My problem is the same as most of the working Joes to much tackle to buy and not enough money to do it. I love Lamiglas rods! But I aint got the bucks to buy em, so Im always looking for a good deal here and there. I was one of the the first surfcasters to praise the Tica rods and reels as "not junk" and worthy to be fished... it took nuts back then to say that on a forum when all pacific rim manufacturing was looked upon as trash tackle..


We I just bought 3 (yes three) new surf rods for the price of one... and they shipped it to my door.. And my door is very very far away.. I live and work n Turkey... yup on the other side of the world.....so hows that for shipping costs?

Anyway I got an 11ft spinner 2pc surf rod, plus a 9 foot 2pc cork handle spiiner , plus a 8 ft cork hadle graphite surf rod all of them with Fuji hardware and cork handles *all there rods shipped to Turkey for 170 bucks total...*
They charged my 49 bucks a rod Unbelivable

So I figure these are gonna be "high end junk" you know how Okuma used to be before they got good and freaked out the industry...

Well I was *very pleasantly surprised *by the good quality of these rods... The threadwork was first class, fuji reel seat, fuji guides, and the blank had a beautiful traslucent bronze color *"it looked like a Lamiglass"* then I took it out and did some casting.. I over loaded it with bigger tins trying to get it to "snap crackle and pop" and I must admit stood up very well... both in sensitivity and casting distance plus nice blank was nice and strong ...

HHHHmmmmmmm? so how do they sell these things for dirt cheap? I spoke to Liliy the companies rep and she said that because the rod industry was flooded with many rods that *their marketing strategy was to blow out these first Dblue rods "at cost" to try and make an impression with their quality* and later on they would readjust and raise their prices....

Well I wish Lily well along with the people at Dblue rods and want to thank them for selling me 3 rods for the price of one and shipping them to me in Turkey..

So I was so happy with the rods that I wanted to give my fellow surfcasters the *"Heads Up" *because Im telling ya no bullsheet these rods are really high quality for dirt cheap.

I belive that that it would make a great back up rod or a guest rod or a nice present for the wife without breaking the bank.. and you can tell them it was expensive they would believe you  

But in time the rod will grow on you as being a legitimate fishing tool and I find myself using them more and more compared to my other more expensive rods..

*I mean where else can you get a 11 foot cork gripped IM6 level graphite rod with Fuji trimmings for 49 bucks? * It would have to be stolen to beat that price :redface: 

These rods are on ebay and they also have their own website as well just google up dbluefishing.

I just ordered another 3 rods! They just came out with a new real cork gripped 1 pc baot casting inshore rod made of TC4 graphite (that new strong lightweight graphite construction that *shimano invented*) again fuji guides etc... high end rod for like 50 bucks each! save your money for beer :beer: 

Plus now this is the cherry on the cake... I told Liliy I had long arms and was there a chance she could sell me some rod blank material so I could extend the handles.. she said dont bother and called their main factory to have a set of custom rods made with longer handles for yours truly.. *Now that is what I call customer service brother!*

So ladies and gentlemen as one surfcaster to another I am very happy to tip you off to a great new rod company with quality stuff "dirt cheap"

I cant stop buying them... My arsenal is now complete.. I£ve got all bases covered... and it cost me peanuts and the stuff "aint bad at all brother":fishing:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesn't seem like a bad deal except for the fact that the weights that it says it will throw are very light. And if you read on some but not all it says *Fuji- Style *guides. I know the higher series says they are fuiji but are they really? I am not saying that they aren't good rods but I a little skeptical . just my 2 brownies


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks AJ....good stuff.


not good for us tackle hoes! Please PM the contact info. Thanks


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*they got two series rods*

Hi justinfisch01 .. I was just like you I said "nah" its a con.. cant be... it too good to be true.. but I ordered one anyway and yes its fuji stuff.. yes the rods are "good" and yes they cost peanuts...

But they wont be low priced forever.. the whole idea of the company is to freak everyone out buy *"selling them at cost"*

Thats why they are so inexpensive... they want everyone to notice them without years of fighting through the pack so they are giving them away at cost without profit to get noticed...

İnstead of spending money on big adds they are sacrificing their profit at the outset until they get rolling. hey thats good news for the average joe.. you get a good rod for dirt cheap.. nothing wrong with that as far as Im concerned 

they have two lines and the super nove is the top of the line...(the super nova has full fuji reel seat and guides the lower line dosnt) and the super nova line is separated into two categories the regular (as the name implies) and the medium light (these are plugging rods!!!!!!!!) 

The rods action have crisp snap when casting without being stiff and remind me of the loomis and Shimano rods.. as a matter of fact they are using that new TC4 space age Shimano type graphite in their new inshore boat rods.. You know I wouldn't be surprised if their rods were being made in the same factory that builds for shimano.. "you know how these Asian companies are.. one factory buils for 20 different brands 15 of which are USA companies  

where else could they get their hands on that latest TC4 graphite for their inshore casting rods?

Anyway the average working Joe stands to gain.. I'll blow 50 bucks on a rod anyday but will thing twice when its over 100 clams...

The top of the line most expensive dblue rod (the inshore casting TC4 cork handled rod) is 59 bucks..

Their 11foot surf rod (rated 1 to 4 ounces) is around 49 bucks... I order on because I was skeptical, its standing in front of me now I still cant belive the quality vs the price...
Its not a heaver for heavy weight go with the Ticas and okumas, tsunamis etc... but these are some sweeeeeeeet plugging rod for 50 bucks man! and they are nice people too.

And in the heavier models you can cast 4 ounces of lead too...

good luck guys I got mine... with these prices you can buy a couple of rods to fill your missing voids in your lineup without spending heavy cash.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Anything in conventional? Any blanks available?


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Not that I can see on their site...

I think they are just "starting out in the USA" so give them time to see what the US market wants..

I asked Liliy "the sales rep" if she could get me a couple of conventional "plugging rods" and she will look into it... they dont sell blanks as of yet... just complete finished rods at this point... I would hope later that the custom do it yourselfers could by a TC4 graphite blank for like 19 bucks thats what all this translates into.. hee hee hee this is really wonderful actually...

Some guys are going be throwing some sweet new rod into their jeep and still have money for gas


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I just picked up the 9' rod to replace my lost Tica.

I am pretty impressed. Like John said....you can't beat the price.

The rod feels and looks good. Lookin' to break her in on an ocean pup! The customer service is also great!

Thanks Lily!


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

*D blue's*

China wrapped, 

or elsewhere?...


but those prices are just sweet...


how long will it last you think...


Tackle ho's unite!!!!!


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*new 2008-2009 models are in*

Well good news and bad news...
,
which you want first?


Okey good news first.. 2008-2009 2nd generation TC4 rods are in now.. they are sweet at any price.. a GREAT BLANK and new serious pro cosmetics.. fuji guides and reel seat a longer handle... its just a beautiful pro rod.. Avaiable in convention too now!

bad news.... well they are still dirt cheap in prices verses the great quality but they have a 25% increase in price... Lily says material coasts are much higher and they are still a great deal. I agree... but they are no longer under 100 bucks they will cost you a few bucks more but if you never used a TC4 blank I high recomend it ..its a workhorse that can take a slamming and performs like a 300 dollar rod..


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Sweet does this company have a website? i have to check that out!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

inshoreangler95 said:


> Sweet does this company have a website? i have to check that out!



They have an E-fray store, but I will check if Lily wants to give her email address out. I will let you know.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

After reading reviews on this site about DBlue rods. I decided to purchase the classic graphite 10ft rod. This rod is very light with a sensitive tip. Very comfortable to cast. This has become my favorite rod. I caught my first fish on it yesterday which was a 20 inch striped bass. Lilly is such a wonderful person to do business with. You can't lose with a quality rod and purchase from someone who does not mind answering every question promptly and with kindness. I hope this company stick around for a while. Will be ordering the newer TC4 very soon.


----------



## 140L (Feb 17, 2008)

I see they have an 11'4" conventional now. 15-30 1-5oz or 20-40 2-8oz


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AND....the prices have gone up DRAMATICALLY!!!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Where can you find these rods.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

SALTSHAKER said:


> Where can you find these rods.



Try this. Heres there web site http://dbluefishing.com/index.asp


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Try this. Heres there web site http://dbluefishing.com/index.asp


Did'nt work and cant find the site.. Do they have a #? or e-mail / Thanks ..Scott..


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi they can be found at www.dbluefishing.com

The best rod for the money.. that TC4 rod is fantastic and this year they have an 8 and bait conventional too.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome John* said:


> Hi they can be found at www.dbluefishing.com
> 
> The best rod for the money.. that TC4 rod is fantastic and this year they have an 8 and bait conventional too.


Got it ..thanks ..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Awesome John*

Are you saying they're still the best rod for the price even at their elevated price? Not trying to start something but for the price $150, you're saying you can't get other rods that are comparable or better? hmmm....


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Absolutely Yes*

Absolutely yes...


The reason being "TC4" .. thats what the blanks are made of TC4...

This is some very amazing stuff... I too really didnt know what the fuss was all about till I bought one.. I got a 10 foot spinner was so impressed that I bout the 11 ft too... The TC4 material is a "patented" breakthrough material made by Shimano.. the Shimano TC4 rods cost around 3 bills...

When I first turned everyone one to the discovery of this cool new company Dblue fishing I pointed out that they were blowing out rods "at cost" to get the word out on how good their stuff was... everyone thought I was kidding but it was true! That why this stuff costs 50% more this year than last year. But even then its better than the 3 bills you would pay if you bought a Shimano or other high end licensed rod.

The TC4 blank material is many things.. it strong as hell, and loads up beautifully when you cast... not brittle and ultra stiff like regular graphite it has a smooth lower "powerful" backbone that you can really lean into and create monster casts... I get around 200 yards with a sting silver and 20 pound braid using my 10 foot Dblue TC4.

I dont work for this company Im just a regular fishing guy who dosnt want to spend over 100 bucks for a good rod. So I bought the Tsunamis, and the Okumas, and the Ticas.. I own them all... they are good rods but the dblue TC4 rod is in another league way above those rods... It is a very high quality blank with fuji guides and reel seat.. I own mine a while now and cant be more pleased with it.. I use it all the time and I own more than a few Lamiglass rods as well including the Ron Arra series... the TC4 has a different place.. its a work horse long distance casting rod that is sensitive and Ultra STRONG!

I have no problems paying 150 for a rod like this and stand behind what I said that they are *still *the best rods for the money... many guys didnt listen to me when these rods were 100 bucks... now they are 150 and I'm telling you buy them now before they get to be 2 bills soon... 

The dblue *TC4 *is the best rod ( high quality rod) for the money its not junk and I love mine!


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

With a name like fireline you are accusing me of spam

When you come across something good you wanna turn on your fishing brothers. please look at the date of my first post of this thread I started. its 2007..

I said that the rods were a winner and would go up in price and they did.
So I just tried to turn on some fellow fisherman to a good find.

Many people know me on this board and others I am a professional musician. Do a search under Awesome John. I dont spam boards ,,,, my dear friend Mr. Fireline


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey AJ, 

If one of those rods presents itself I may have to try one. Thanks for the tip.


----------

